# BMC, Trek, or Gary Fisher-HELP!!



## Thisisrandy (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm new to road cycling. I'm about to purchase a new bike and I need some insider help. I'll explain my options, thoughts and dilemma. 

2011
BMC Roadracer SL02 $2399
-Full Carbon Fiber frame
-ALL Shimano 105 everything
-DT Swiss R1800 wheels and hubs
-internal routed cables

Gary Fisher Cronus $2199
-Full Carbon Fiber frame
-Shimano 105 
-Shimano FR600 Compact Crank
-Cane Creek IS-2 headset
-Tektro R540 brakes
-Bontrager FCC wheels

Trek.... Not real sure which one competes with these. Suggestions please...?

I'd rather the BMC (I think). But I've got financing approved through Trek (Gary Fisher) & not through BMC. The BMC dealer owners are MUCH more friendly and personable. Just the thought of buying from the guys at the Trek dealer make me cringe but this is for me not for them. I want a bike. I'm ready to ride. 

I feel like the guys at the Trek dealer are taking advantage of me because of my lack of knowledge on road bikes and trying to push this Gary Fisher off on me. 

Please give me some insight here. Anything will help. Thank you!


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

The Trek comparison probably is a Madone 4.7, all carbon, Shimano 105, etc., and around the same price as the BMC. If you have to use the financing through the Trek dealer, ask what other brands are covered through that financing. I know of Trek dealers that finance Scott, Cannondale, Cervelo through Trek financing. Staying around your price range, consider a Scott CR1 Elite with full Sram Rival ($2400) and a Cannondale CAAD 10 with Rival ($1700). If you go with Rival over 105, you'll save nearly 400 grams. But you may prefer Shimano.


----------



## Thisisrandy (Apr 27, 2011)

SRAM Rival or 105, other than weight, which is smoother and more durable?


----------



## Thisisrandy (Apr 27, 2011)

Can anyone tell me what's the deal with the Gary Fisher line?? Are they cheaper built, bad reputation, non-competitive, a joke, or what...?


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thisisrandy said:


> SRAM Rival or 105, other than weight, which is smoother and more durable?


I ride about 10,000 miles a year and strongly prefer Sram over Shimano. But the Shimano versus Sram debate boils down to personal preference. I'd suggest riding a bike with each group to see how you like them. Most know pretty quickly which they prefer because each group "feels" so different. Shimano is "smoother" than Sram sort of in the sense that an automatic car is smoother than a manual transmission. I prefer Sram's "manual" type, double tap shifting. I doubt one is more durable than the other.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thisisrandy said:


> Can anyone tell me what's the deal with the Gary Fisher line?? Are they cheaper built, bad reputation, non-competitive, a joke, or what...?


Eventually you'll hear from someone other than me. Trek now owns Gary Fisher. Here's a lengthy discussion about the 2010 Cronus: 

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=179047


----------



## Thisisrandy (Apr 27, 2011)

I understand that Trek and Gary Fisher are one of the same, which leadse to ask why? Are they like Scion is to Toyota (entry-level)? Or what...?


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

Your going to finance a bicycle? 

I would ride them and see what you like.

Gary fisher is not an entry level brand. They were an independent company that was owned by trek up until last year it was not started by trek but was bought by them quite some time ago and allowed to run as an independent brand specializing in MTB up until last year when it was folded into the trek name and now contains all of the companies 29ers.


----------



## Thisisrandy (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I would like to finance my bicycle. Trek is offering 0% and my bank acct draws about 3.1% therefore financing is the smarter way. I'd like to get the BMC but they don't have 0% so I'd just buy it. But like I said, I'd rather finance at 0%. 



climbinthebigring said:


> Your going to finance a bicycle?
> 
> I would ride them and see what you like.
> 
> Gary fisher is not an entry level brand. They were an independent company that was owned by trek up until last year it was not started by trek but was bought by them quite some time ago and allowed to run as an independent brand specializing in MTB up until last year when it was folded into the trek name and now contains all of the companies 29ers.


----------



## climbinthebigring (Mar 13, 2011)

Thisisrandy said:


> Yes I would like to finance my bicycle. Trek is offering 0% and my bank acct draws about 3.1% therefore financing is the smarter way. I'd like to get the BMC but they don't have 0% so I'd just buy it. But like I said, I'd rather finance at 0%.


WHAT!!!! your bank account draws 3.1%???? 

What are you a billionaire?

I was under the impression you didn't have the money and were financing a bike that cost a couple of grand. I was mistaken.

You never really told us what your going to be doing with the bike. Are you going to race or are you just riding for fun. the BMC is going to be more aggressive (racier) than the GF and if you look at the trek madone it comes in three different geos so you can decide if you want to be comfortable or aerodynamic although the two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Basing a decision about which bike to buy on financing options is a pi$$ poor way to pick a bike.


----------



## Thisisrandy (Apr 27, 2011)

It's not entirely based on financing. I like the BMC better. I'm pretty confident that all bikes at this price-point will do MORE than what I need. The financing simply makes the Trek/GF line equally appealing for the simple fact that I get to keep money in my acct versus theirs. 

I was simply asking people's opinions on Gary Fisher opposed to BMC and Trek.


----------



## ghost6 (Sep 4, 2009)

Thisisrandy said:


> I understand that Trek and Gary Fisher are one of the same, which leadse to ask why? Are they like Scion is to Toyota (entry-level)? Or what...?


For you, a Cronus is no less of a bike than the others. It's just less popular which is why you're asking us whether it's any good. If you read the link I provided earlier with 3 pages of opinions about the Cronus, it may help. 

Here's some more opinions about the Cronus:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2441763#poststop


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd go with the BMC SL02 and be done with it. I have an SL01 myself. BMC builds a very nice bike.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep, get the BMC dude. If you ride a 52, 56, 58, or 61 cm frame, you might want to consider the BMC Race Master for $1599 with full rival and aksiums at CC.com. This is an ef'n deal and half. I own a 11' SL02 with rival and I love that bike. Plus, your BMC will stand out in the group, hahaha. If you ridden shimano, I would give Sram a run. It's nice to try both. I am sure you will like the Sram.

I did have an 09 SL01 framset before my SL02. BMC sent me a replacement frame because my SL02 developed a stress crack. Long story short, CC.com and BMC got me a replacement very quick. I don't take nothing away from BMC and I would buy a frame from them again. I loved my SL01 frame and I am loving this new SL02 frame. BMC rocks.. 

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/f...ster-slx01-sram-rival-complete-bike-9083.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2011)

You should check out the Cervelo RS with Rival. Its around the price range you are looking at, and a great bike. Otherwise, I would go with the BMC.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

With a BMC, you'll always get compliments on your bike. Tons of bike envy from others on the road. With the Giant made Treks, you'll be just like everyone else. 
The Gary Fisher will also be a standout, but it has lesser componentry than the BMC for about the same price. Gary Fisher is known for mountain bikes, so people will be scratching their heads at a road bike. 
The Cervelo RS is a nice looking bike too, getting lots of good press. About the same price as the BMC.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I don't know how long your financing period is. But if it's a year, you're basically giving yourself a rebate of a bit under $60 to buy the Trek.

Which bike's ride did you like better?


----------



## Thisisrandy (Apr 27, 2011)

Well after riding the BMC and Trek Madone 4.7 back to back. I WANT the BMC, I LOVE the BMC looks and uniqueness, but the Madone felt better. It was smoother, less rigid, and the geometry just felt better. 

It really pisses me too!!! Because the guys at the BMC shop were SOOO genuine and willing to go above and beyond just to help me. The people at the Trek shop were pompous a$$es who told me I was crazy for "thinking" I felt better on a 51cm frame because I'm 5'9". The Trek guys were also bashing BMC like they were trash just to try to get me to buy the Trek or GF and THAT alone made me despise them. It really does bother me that I bought the bike from them. But at the end if the day it's not about them..... It's about me and my bike!


----------



## Thisisrandy (Apr 27, 2011)

Well after riding the BMC and Trek Madone 4.7 back to back. I WANT the BMC, I LOVE the BMC looks and uniqueness, but the Madone felt better. It was smoother, less rigid, and the geometry just felt better. 

It really pisses me off too!!! Because the guys at the BMC shop were SOOO genuine and willing to go above and beyond just to help me. The people at the Trek shop were pompous a$$es who told me I was crazy for "thinking" I felt better on a 51cm frame because I'm 5'9". The Trek guys were also bashing BMC like they were trash just to try to get me to buy the Trek or GF and THAT alone made me despise them. It really does bother me that I bought the bike from them. But at the end if the day it's not about them..... It's about me and my bike!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

You can always try the BMC with a little less air in the tires.

If the Madone wins, though, it's still a free country. The only thing you need the Trek shop for are your free tuneup and any warranty service.


----------



## mjc_n_tucson (Apr 19, 2011)

Thisisrandy said:


> Well after riding the BMC and Trek Madone 4.7 back to back. I WANT the BMC, I LOVE the BMC looks and uniqueness, but the Madone felt better. It was smoother, less rigid, and the geometry just felt better.
> 
> It really pisses me too!!! Because the guys at the BMC shop were SOOO genuine and willing to go above and beyond just to help me. The people at the Trek shop were pompous a$$es who told me I was crazy for "thinking" I felt better on a 51cm frame because I'm 5'9". The Trek guys were also bashing BMC like they were trash just to try to get me to buy the Trek or GF and THAT alone made me despise them. It really does bother me that I bought the bike from them. But at the end if the day it's not about them..... It's about me and my bike!


What up Randy?
Well, BMC will do that, lol. Yeah, it is a nice bike. I am sure their higher end bikes feel even better. Yeah, the road racer is meant to be very rigid for quick power transfer. It is not a century bike by any means. You can do it on a road racer, but it will hurt. My Road Racer is my other bike. I have Kestrel RT900 for my more forgiving race bike. However, the BMC is fun. AND FAST.. If you plan on doing some Centuries, the trek sounds like a better ride. However, if you plan to do those quick 2-3 hour (shop) group rides, the BMC is the ticket.. Hey, next year man. Make that BMC your second ride, haha. I am sure the Trek is a very nice all around race bike. I would like to try a Madone out one of these days, hahaha. 

That sucks man, sorry for that experiance at the Trek store. I hate feeling preasured from the reps when I am looking into getting a new ride. Yeah, that is crazy man. Get a second or heck, get a third opinion on that size. I am 5'9 1/2" and my Kestrel is a 57 and the BMC is a M (55.5cm). I got sized with 4 different shops (online/offline) before getting the Kestrel. My BMC SL01-02 is kind of limited so that is why I went with the 55 (M).It is a little smaller, so I run a 120mm stem. However, for what the bike is, it's better that it is a little smaller. Anyhow, dude, get a other opinions on fit. I have seen cases with my friends buying new bikes from reputable shops here in Tucson, and they find out they were sold the wrong size down the road. Not on purpuse, but by accident. Bike fit is a realm of it's own and easy to make mistakes on. One thing I do know is, it is easier to make a small bike fit than a larger bike to fit. (Sorry, I am kind of wondering off here, but check this out.) This is a formula to give you a general idea for fit. It is not exact, put it will put you in the proximity. Actually, this formula was almost spot on for me and my girlfriend. My inseam is 33.5 and it comes out to about 57cm. 

A common generic formula that is used, though not an assured perfect fit is as follows: 
To determine your correct frame size, you will need your actual inseam length. This is a measurement for bike sizing purposes and will likely be different than your pants length. For this measurement, stand in stocking feet with your back against a wall. With your feet about eight inches apart (pedal width), place a carpenter's square (a notebook also works) tight against your crotch. It should be tight enough to simulate sitting on a bike. The other plane of the square should be against the wall. With a yardstick, measure from the floor to the top of the carpenter's square or notebook. Repeat several times and average the results. If you measured in inches, convert to centimeters by multiplying by 2.54. To find your frame size, multiply your average inseam in centimeters by .67. For example if your inseam is 33 inches, multiply 33" x 2.54= 84cm x .67= 56.28 cm. The frame size for a 33 inch inseam would be 56 centimeters. 

MTB Size & “Comfort/Hybrid” Bikes 
Use a frame 10–12cm smaller than a road sizing. The frame size for a person fitted for a 55cm road frame would use a 43–45cm (17–18") 

Formula simplified: 

__________cm inseam 

Road: _____cm inseam x 0.67* = _____cm 

Mountain: (____cm inseam * .67*) - (10-12cm) =____-____cm


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

mjc_n_tucson said:


> A common generic formula that is used, though not an assured perfect fit is as follows:
> To determine your correct frame size, you will need your actual inseam length. This is a measurement for bike sizing purposes and will likely be different than your pants length. For this measurement, stand in stocking feet with your back against a wall. With your feet about eight inches apart (pedal width), place a carpenter's square (a notebook also works) tight against your crotch. It should be tight enough to simulate sitting on a bike. The other plane of the square should be against the wall. With a yardstick, measure from the floor to the top of the carpenter's square or notebook. Repeat several times and average the results. If you measured in inches, convert to centimeters by multiplying by 2.54. To find your frame size, multiply your average inseam in centimeters by .67. For example if your inseam is 33 inches, multiply 33" x 2.54= 84cm x .67= 56.28 cm. The frame size for a 33 inch inseam would be 56 centimeters.
> 
> MTB Size & “Comfort/Hybrid” Bikes
> ...


I understand you're qualifying this advice with the fact that it doesn't assure a perfect fit, but this being a beginner's forum, I think it should be pointed out that because there's no standard for measuring to determine frame size, using a manufacturers designated size as a point of reference will likely mislead.

Depending on brand/ model, my 'frame size' ranges from a 47cm to a 54cm, so if I use the formula you provide, (as one example) a Rocky Mountain will be 4 cm's too large for me, because I measure out to a ~51cm. I'd actually ride a 47. 

Generally speaking, it's best for noobs or anyone else unfamiliar with bike geo, sizing/ fitting to consult reputable LBS's/ experienced fitters for help in determining sizing requirements.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

Thisisrandy said:


> I understand that Trek and Gary Fisher are one of the same, which leadse to ask why? Are they like Scion is to Toyota (entry-level)? Or what...?


Trek bought out Gary Fisher bikes years ago... however it is not like Scion to Toyota... 

Before Gary Fisher made his name in mountain bikes, he was a road racer..... so his road bikes isn't merely a relabeled Trek bike...... his own "engineering" went into his line of road bikes, which differs from the Trek engineered bikes, and sprinkle in some Bontrager parts (also part of Trek).

Think of it as... Nissan to Infiniti.... Infiniti is still part of Nissan, but its cars are engineered differently, sprinkled with some common parts.


----------



## VTTimC (May 8, 2011)

For what its worth, I'll also put in a vote for the Cervelo RS - I tried out a Madone 5.2 and a Cervelo R3 almost back to back (hard ride evening, hard ride morning) and the R3 is where I ended up - no contest at all. In the past I'd tried RS vs R3, and the RS was a touch smoother of a ride, but honestly both felt great.

Either way, listen to your gut and your body, because after you pay the money, you're going to put hundreds or thousands of miles on this beast. Pay attention to how it feels to pedal in the saddle, standing up, pushing hard uphill, moving fast downhill, and spend some time in each of the bar positions. Try to ride on roads with different conditions - smooth new pavement, rutted broken pavement, and rocky dirt roads (assuming they're all in your area.)

You may be able to find a shop that lets you take the bike out for a longer (hour+) test ride - do it. Ride it hard. Then buy the bike that feels right, get it fitted up, and ride it like you stole it.


----------



## Thisisrandy (Apr 27, 2011)

I went with the 2011 Trek Madone 4.7. I got a pretty good deal on it and it is a little smoother than the BMC. I feel like the BMC would've been a faster bike because it felt much stiffer and the power transition felt more direct. But being new to cycling I didn't want a bike to be so stiff and so unforgiving that it wasn't a pleasure to ride. BMC felt more of a "racing" bike whereas the 4.7 feels more of a riders bike. 

I went with my neighbor to get a bike and he got a 2010 Fuji ACR 2.0 for a really good price. The shop treated him 5x better than my shop treated me. They put him on it, had him pedal, measured his leg angle, adjusted it accordingly to his comfort and smiled and walked him out a happy customer. My shop took the bike off the shelf, had me stand beside the seat, adjusted the seat, inflated the tires, and held the door open for me to see my way out. Cycling Hub Clermont, FL: customer service and friendliness -6 (sucks)!!


----------



## Thisisrandy (Apr 27, 2011)

I went with the 2011 Trek Madone 4.7. I got a pretty good deal on it and it is a little smoother than the BMC. I feel like the BMC would've been a faster bike because it felt much stiffer and the power transition felt more direct. But being new to cycling I didn't want a bike to be so stiff and so unforgiving that it wasn't a pleasure to ride. BMC felt more of a "racing" bike whereas the 4.7 feels more of a riders bike. 

I went with my neighbor to get a bike and he got a 2010 Fuji ACR 2.0 for a really good price. The shop treated him 5x better than my shop treated me. They put him on it, had him pedal, measured his leg angle, adjusted it accordingly to his comfort and smiled and walked him out a happy customer. My shop took the bike off the shelf, had me stand beside the seat, adjusted the seat, inflated the tires, and held the door open for me to see my way out. Cycling Hub Clermont, FL: customer service and friendliness -6 (sucks)!!


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

So go ask the guys who bashed BMC what they think of Giant. If they bash them, then ask why they talk up the Trek so much, when that model is made by Giant. Have fun letting them explain that!


----------



## Thisisrandy (Apr 27, 2011)

From my research only the lower to mid level lines are made by Giant. Mainly the aluminum framed bikes.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Thisisrandy said:


> From my research only the lower to mid level lines are made by Giant. Mainly the aluminum framed bikes.


All but the 6 series "Made in USA" ones are made by giant. Check the sticker on the head tube, if not removed by the dealer.
EDIT: Not bashing your bike, it IS a nice bike. Giant does make very nice bikes, owners of their Defy and TCR's usually love them.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2011)

Oh yea, I _LOVE _my TCR Advanced! My dad likes the Cervelos though, and I think its because the Cervelo's geometry is a little more relaxed than the TCR's.


----------

